# Pindsvin and Cindaquil



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

I realize I have been posting on this for yonks without ever showing you my pair of little troublemakers! So I guess I should put a set a quills to all the questions I ask on behalf of them !
Pindsvin is a champagne snowflake (so I have been told) and I have had him since six weeks old(he's 1 year and 2 weeks old now.) He's my little spoiled boy. He isn't happy until he is snuggled up to me or chewing on my hair  He can be cheeky and will give you a nip if he doesn't like what you are doing, but he purrs like a motor when he gets his way. He found out how to purr at 9 weeks old and purred for a week solid :lol: He pretty much comes with me everywhere I go, and his best friend is my best friends rabbit->Duracell. (He tries to burrow into Duracell cause his fur is so soft)

Cindaquil couldn't be more different. She's salt and pepper(I think->her quills are still not perfectly clean so it's a bit hard to see.) When we got her we didn't think she would make it, she was covered in mites, missing most of her fur from her skirt area, ears that didnt look like ears they were so tattered and she was filthy. She wouldn't uncurl, she was really upset by any movement and was really underweight. She tried to hibernate the day we got her too and refused to eat or drink. We got her when she was about 10 and a half weeks. She's new nearly 14 weeks old and her transformation is dramatic ^.^ She's put on weight since fixing her diet to a food she likes and her fur is growing back, she's been treated for mites and her ears are so much better! Her personality has started to shine through and she loves the dog->the first time she uncurled was to say hi to the dog, and after that she didn't look back. She loves to run around the sitting room while we watch tv and torments the poor dog by following her around the house ^.^ When she gets tired she'll come over and have a nap in my lap now too  Although she's still very hissy in the morning.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

And some pics of Cindaquil. She moves so much that I can only get her pictures of her sleeping -> all she does is run


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Poor Cindaquil, it's good shes getting better! They are cuties, I love their colors.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you  I know, when I saw her I couldn't leave her behind, but she doesn't seem phased by it at all. She's a little troublemaker now, and I'm only useful as her moving climbing frame made of warm :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are adorable!  So happy you saved Cindaquil and that's she doing so much better.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, I love Cindaquil's unique coloring. I've never seen such a chocolate coloring before.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks ^.^ She's completely taken over my life, it's really hard to tell her colouring because of the dirt she has on her. Some quills are black, some are white some are brown, some are banded,some aren't and some are still covered in gunk! She's my little Chameleon :lol: 
Pindsvin started out totally champagne and has been slowly loosing his quills and replacing them with white ones as he has gotten older. Little weirdo


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know how I missed these pictures. They are both adorable. Pindsvin is so sweet and innocent n the picture with the camera! Cindaquil is gorgeous with those mahogany quills! However, I guess they are not so innocent as you point out that they are little troublemakers!!!! Haaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

You've hard her for a month and she still has dirt on her quills? Is there something preventing you from bathing her?


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

alexvdl said:


> You've hard her for a month and she still has dirt on her quills? Is there something preventing you from bathing her?


We'll when I got her she kept trying to hibernate from stress, so it didn't seem like a good idea then, but I have washed her, twice. She hates the water, and not to mention that the stuff on her quills is caked on. There is none on her skin that could be causing irritation, and she was going through her last quilling, so I felt scrubbing at her with a brush would just be pure intrusive and unfair on her. Also it has been snowing here, and even though her cage and my house are both warm it always puts me off washing an animal because I'm afraid of chills.

The only thing the dirt does is annoy me aesthetically cause I don't like her being dirty, but other than that she doesn't care, her face, ears and skin are clean and I figure that's the most important part.

And I am planning on giving her a bath this weekend, so hopefully I'll finally figure her out


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

shetland said:


> They are both adorable. Pindsvin is so sweet and innocent n the picture with the camera! Cindaquil is gorgeous with those mahogany quills! However, I guess they are not so innocent as you point out that they are little troublemakers!!!! Haaaaaaaaaaa


Thank you ^.^ I love that picture of him, he loves his camera, it's one of his favourite things to play with :lol:


----------

